# Adamstown



## Bedsit (21 Jul 2006)

Just had a quick look at the adamstown site (http://www.adamstown.ie). This is what is termed as a Strategic Development Zone (SDZ) near Lucan and will eventually have up to 10,000 uints.

However it is interesting to note that though the first planning permissions were granted in autumn 2004, to date, permission for only 825 units has been secured and just 429 of these are currently under construction ([broken link removed] 2006 graph.xls).

Also the number of new planning applications has dried up in the past few months. I wonder if the builders are employing a wait and see philosophy.


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Jul 2006)

Could it have anything to do with the fact that certain infrastrcture has to be in place before any work can start on new phases?


----------



## redo (21 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Could it have anything to do with the fact that certain infrastrcture has to be in place before any work can start on new phases?


The Kildare train line upgrade won't be complete until 2008 at the earliest.  When this is complete, phase 2 can proceed.  However, I believe they have been selling phase 2 since phase 1 was completely sold out.  There will be a lot of angry people out there if this train line upgrade is delayed.  They may even call for the abandonment of the phased development.  

Having an extra 20,000 people in Adamstown is the last thing Lucan needs.  The train station will have only 300 car parking spaces!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (21 Jul 2006)

redo said:
			
		

> Having an extra 20,000 people in Adamstown is the last thing Lucan needs. The train station will have only 300 car parking spaces!


 
Its the last thing the N4 needs. Lucan is ok.

Adamstown is not lucan and vice versa.


----------



## redo (21 Jul 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Its the last thing the N4 needs. Lucan is ok.
> 
> Adamstown is not lucan and vice versa.


Having Adamstown designated as a new town is academic really.  The fact is that it will add to Lucans' traffic woes.  Last year, I could not even get out of my estate due to all the school traffic in the mornings.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (21 Jul 2006)

redo said:
			
		

> Having Adamstown designated as a new town is academic really. The fact is that it will add to Lucans' traffic woes. Last year, I could not even get out of my estate due to all the school traffic in the mornings.


 
Really? Which estate is that, I only noticed the traffic is sometimes bad up at the woddies roundabout. I never had any problems in and around Lucan itself. Just getting onto the N4 is slow at times in the morning rush.


----------



## redo (21 Jul 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Really? Which estate is that, I only noticed the traffic is sometimes bad up at the woddies roundabout. I never had any problems in and around Lucan itself. Just getting onto the N4 is slow at times in the morning rush.


 On Castle road around 9am


----------

